# best news/review site cms



## ShiBDiB (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm currently using cute news and it feels incredibly outdated and clunky. So what would be the best alternative/replacement


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2013)

Well I can say that you will be paying a good amount of money for one. Or like most sites build skins for their current CMS, for example Engadget and TechCrunch both use Wordpress. So I suggest, if you know web design and some PHP to re-skin your current theme with something you like. 

But to answer your question, I suggest ExpressionEngine. I have been developing on this platform for over two years and I think it is a great CMS. Much better than Wordpress in my opinion.


----------



## Frick (Feb 10, 2014)

Is that outdated? Looks like a mix of TPU front page and Ars Technica.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 16, 2014)

WordPress is a definite winner. Best free CMS out there. 
Another one of my favorites is Joomla, but it is kinda heavy. On the bright side - it is the easiest cms to maintain.
You can install modules and plugins with one click, and it's templates are easy to adjust (if you know at least basic HTML and CSS).
CuteNews isn't too bad, but it is very limited in features and it uses plain text files for data storage. Which means that hopefully when your site becomes popular, it will be getting super-slow due to write-locks, when multiple users are trying to read/write/edit comments stored in the same place.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 17, 2014)

+1 for Wordpress. What one can achieve off the bat and then what one can do with some knowlege and coding, it can become a powerful and versatile tool for blog/news/review sites. I use it for my biz site ( http://www.montanahydroimage.com/ )...though it's not gaming and I'm not a great website designer or admin, especially with school and work consuming so much of my time as of late. Wordpress is easy to work with overall and is regularly updated, generally for the better. Tons of templates, plugins, large support forum, etc.


----------

